# Walking the Walk  and  Talking The Talk



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Readers Note: This article is not for the easily offended or “PC” minded. It is an in-your-face, and hopefully humorous, look at the topic of steroids and how out of touch the medical/scientific community and the general public can be in regards to the facts about steroids. I don’t use steroids (I think my pic [...]

*Read More...*


----------

